# GTR Litchfield Road Suspension



## GTRBAI (Jan 17, 2021)

Looking for a GTR Litchfield Road Suspension kit gently used. Please let me know.

Thank you


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Have you considered using dsc controller?


----------



## GTRBAI (Jan 17, 2021)

Do you think the controller is better than changing the suspension?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It’s far cheaper and has more settings, you should be able to sell it on ok as there’s never any for sale used.
The suspension will be sprung and valfed for the poor condition uk roads And might not be perfect for other countries roads.


----------

